# Mondo expires



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It was expected for the last couple of months. He was a somewhat fat red boy, and he had been slowly losing weight. He was over two and a half years old, and was bred right at about the two year mark. He was the biggest frizzy mouse I have ever had in my mousery. He had an intense and brooding presence that never quite translated in photos. Quite spry up to the end, he was running in his wheel the night before; way to go, old boy!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww moustress, you've brought a tear to my eye. Sorry about the passing of your mousie friend  xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks; I was struck a bit misty eyed finding him dead even though it was sort of expected.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Awww, I'm so sorry.  He sounds like he was a very special mousie indeed.


----------

